# Why is Newble starting over Miles



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*i know this is not related to..*

bulls, but since this is the most active board, i figured i would ask the question here:O

why is darius miles not starting and getting miinutes anymore? why is ira newble playing like 35+min and starting over miles? what did miles do ?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: i know this is not related to..*



> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> bulls, but since this is the most active board, i figured i would ask the question here:O
> 
> why is darius miles not starting and getting miinutes anymore? why is ira newble playing like 35+min and starting over miles? what did miles do ?


Several reasons ... First he's very overrated. Darius is too interested in being cool or trendy, rather than becoming a better basketball player. Plus he's not a good defender. He's too slow to keep up with the more agile SFs and too fraile to bang bodies down low.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

And now that you got at least one response here on the "smart guys" part of the boards    I'm moving this, first to the main NBA board so you can attract some potential answers through the link, and then to the Cav's board, where this belongs. Hopefully, you will get further comment.


OT removed from Bulls Board and thread title amended. TB#1


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

coz miles is dreck. he has possibly the lowest skill level of all those potential stars...


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Miles :laugh:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Anyone notice the resemblance between Ira Newble and the villain from Cyborg (Van-Damme movie)?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I've never played competitive basketball, but I sometimes wonder if Darius Miles has any basketball skills that I myself don't have.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I KNOW that I am a better passer and decision maker than Miles :laugh: 

Man, I pulled of the J Will pass from the old Nike commercial with Moss today, it was cool.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Miles has no concept of team offense or team defense. He doesn't "get" the working concept of picks, backdoor cuts, or screens... and if he does, he doesn't utilize them.

On defense he doesn't get the concept of denying your man the ball, blocking out, defending the pick and roll, weak-side help, or zones. If he does, he must be too lazy to work it.

The only thing he seems to be good at, are instinct/reaction type things.... jumping a passing lane, fast break opportunities, blocked shots on your man AFTER he has already dribbled past you.... even outside shooting is not natural for him.

He may be a nice kid, but he is so weak on fundamentals, it is sad. Just like Nevus said, the kid doesn't have any basketball skills. He is tall and athletic, sure, but anyone who has every played even high school level ball has more fundamentals than Darius. 

And I've thought the same thing regarding me vs Ricky on defense. The way Ricky plays defense, I'm thinking to myself, "Why are you playing your man like THAT?" And don't these guys understand forcing your man to his weak dribble? Don't they understand calling out rotations or switches on defense? Is blocking out instead of jetting down the floor for a fast break beneath them?

If I see Boozer or Z standing with the ball looking for a cutter, and I see a defender slide off his man to try and strip the ball from behind, I'M YELLING AT THE TV, "BEHIND YOU!! BEHIND YOU!!"... or whatever....it is just simple common verbal help.... 

I think Rasheed Wallace is partly right... I don't think teams are drafting young players because they are dumb and the league can take advantage of them..... I just agree that so many of todays players are basketball dumb. Gifted- yes. Immensely gifted.... but being athletic has stunted their basketball IQ! Players like Darius and Ricky are so used to being successful through their immense skills that they never had to learn team concepts or fundamentals.... and that will keep them from ever being elite players.

Look at John Stockton or Dennis Rodman.... they weren't great athletes, but they knew HOW to play within a team. They understood fundamentals... especially Stockton on offense, and Rodman on defense.

Ira has better fundamentals than Darius. He is a slightly better outside shooter. Silas can play Newble 30+ minutes and know he will get 30 minutes of effort. With Darius, after 6 minutes, he starts to fade on the court.... kinda disappears. I do not think Darius will ever be more than a role player. I'd take a guy like Bruce Bowen over Darius in a second, even tho Darius is twice the athlete. Newble should be starting over Miles, I'd even start Kopono over Miles.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ira seems to give the offense more stability by being out there, and he's a more solid defender. Plus Miles seems to respond to being on the bench. He plays less, but gives more. Smart move by Silas.

Silas doesn't care about your rep. He just cares about what you do on the court. The fact that he is playing Ira and Ricky Davis in the starting lineup after getting in fights with both of them says a lot about Paul Silas. He's tough but fair. And I think in the long term this move will help the cavs and it will help Miles.

It's a shame Miles couldn't have come into the league under Silas. Hopefully he resigns with the Cavs so he can continue to learn from Silas. Silas is the only chance Darius has to reclaim his career and become more than an occasional highlight.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

why does he have a 5 yr 13 million deal is da ??????


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Because Newble plays defense and can hit jumpers...Miles can't.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

After the RD trade, Cleveland will most likely look like this...

PG: LeBron James...Kevin Ollie...J.R. Bremer
SG: Dajuan Wagner...Ira Newble
SF: Eric Williams...Darius Miles...Kedrick Brown...Jason Kapono
PF: Carlos Boozer...Tony Battie
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas...DeSagana Diop...Bruno Sundov

They've got a decent looking bench, but if Miles doesn't start over Newble...he certainly won't start over Eric Williams (11ppg, 4rpg).

While Wagner and Diop are out, they'll probably look like this...

PG: LeBron James...Kevin Ollie...J.R. Bremer
SG: Ira Newble...Kedrick Brown
SF: Eric Williams...Darius Miles...Jason Kapono
PF: Carlos Boozer...Tony Battie
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas...Bruno Sundov

They will basically be forced to play a 3-man-rotation at PF/C of Boozer, Ilgauskas and Battie. However, occassionally we will see Miles and Williams playing at PF.

The interesting thing is, the second lineup still has 5 double-digit scorers in it. I think we will some the Cavaliers playing some very good basketball after the All-Star Break.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I really hope Miles keeps his head up during all of this. It seems like he is. Because I think, though Miles may not be starting right now, he will probably be starting by the end of the year. Silas is making him a better player. It just takes a lot of time. Miles has a lot to learn. But unlike Davis, he doesn't really take it as a personal insult when Silas tries diffrent things with him. He just keeps coming out and giving effort, for the most part.

He'll be a player yet. He's still really young. And he can still jump out of the gym.

I agree, the Cavs are going to be playing some really good basketball after the all-star break. So long as everyone comes back healthy and no one goes out with injuries(like Lebron or Boozer).

I think Paxson and Silas are putting together an actual team with a real identity. Not just a random collection of "talent". You notice that the Cavs really hit the boards hard. And they block shots really well. And Silas is working on their defense. They will eventually be a very hardnosed team, just like their coach. I think he's slowly but surely moving towards what he had in New Orleans.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If Silas can turn them into a tough defensive team, to go along with LeBron's playmaking skills and leadership on offense, they will be a playoff team. I still think they can make it this season.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I won't be surprised if Cavs throw Ira Newble and Ollie for Hudson


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> I don't be surprised if Cavs throw Ira Newble and Ollie for Hudson


Ok, I won't be surprised, I'll give you props, but how does this help Minnesota? Why would they do it?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I don't be surprised if Cavs throw Ira Newble and Ollie for Hudson


I'd throw the question out there, how does this deal help the Cavs?... Why would they do it?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well...... Newble can be a good bench player to Wolves, his D can help they a lot
Ollie = Backup PG


Hudson is better than Ollie (in my opinion)


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Zuca
Here's my reason's why this deal would never happen... Hudson will be needed to play at some point during the season, and might possibly be their point of the future... While backup sg/sf Hassell has been playing a huge role with Wally out of the lineup most of the season... And old *** Hoiberg has been a pleasant suprise as well... What I'm getting at, is that they already have some quality backup player's on the roster.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> I won't be surprised if Cavs throw Ira Newble and Ollie for Hudson


I wouldn't make anymore moves if I were the Cavs. They're in a good position with EWill and Miles' deals expiring after this year. Ollie and Bremer are 2 good backup PGs. They should keep their lineup how it is, so they'll be able to have a spot for the PG or SF that they take in the 2004 draft.

If they make any deals this season, it should be trading Z for an up-and-coming big man or trading Wagner for a less injury-prone young SG. However, I don't see either of those deals happening.


----------

